# Nadine Krüger im Badeanzug @ FFS in Sat1 vom 15.09.2008



## Katzun (15 Sep. 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/145502155/Nadine_Krueger_Wasserballett_FFS_20080915_SC_X264.mp4​

Thx SnoopyScan


----------



## schnell13 (15 Sep. 2008)

katzun schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/145502155/Nadine_Krueger_Wasserballett_FFS_20080915_SC_X264.mp4​
> 
> Thx SnoopyScan



Eine tolle Frau.:thumbup::thumbup::drip:


----------



## coolboy_2000 (16 Sep. 2008)

schöne Bilder


----------



## budspacer (16 Sep. 2008)

Das nenn ich mal n schönes Vid...

Danke...


----------



## merol (20 Feb. 2010)

Danke


----------



## shingen (20 Feb. 2010)

Danke für die hübsche Nadine


----------



## fredclever (5 Feb. 2012)

Klasse danke


----------



## Paul75 (2 Sep. 2012)

Schade das sie nicht mehr bei FFS ist. Da gab es wenigstens noch was zu sehen...


----------



## mopp (1 Okt. 2012)

Danke ;-)


----------



## michel17 (1 Okt. 2012)

Wow. Danke.


----------



## Belisar (1 Okt. 2012)

Sieht man doch gerne


----------



## rubbishrabbit (2 Okt. 2012)

Ja das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Sarafin (2 Okt. 2012)

Klasse danke


----------

